# Setup for Field



## bklee (Jan 9, 2010)

I am new to archery this year but bitten by the bug already. Bought a new Hoyt Contender Elite and want to set it up for field this year. 

Current setup:
Hoyt Contender Elite 54# cam & half
28.5" draw
Axcel 3000 
Specialty Archery Pro scope
Specialty Archery 7x lens with small orange dot
Specialty Archery Super peep with #1 clarifier 1/32"
Lightspeed 3D 500 arrows (296gr total)

My main question is on arrows. I need to buy some more (only bought half dozen). I am not unhappy with the Lightspeed 3D but considering going to ACC or ACG.

Any suggestions on arrows? Also I am not sold on the scope setup yet. Any thoughts?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Overall your setup is fine......

But ACC and or ACGs are a better choice....not because they are skinnier or cost more but because they are a better arrow :wink: You should be able to get a better spine match with either of them. If I wasn't shooting the arrows I am shooting I would be shooting the ACGs myself for field 

as for your sight....a 7X is a lot of power for most new shooters....and it's strong for most shooters in general. Also using a small dot with a high power lens is generally going to give you a lot more perceived motion. I would start with a bigger dot....or at least go to a 4X lens or so unless your holding really well with what you have. You also may want to try a stronger clarifier....at least a #2.


----------



## bklee (Jan 9, 2010)

I have been thinking about trying a 4x. What will be the benefit with a #2 clarifier? The target is clear now with the #1 but it is tough to see in low light. Would it be better to go up a size or two on the peep? Using a 1/32" now.

I am starting to hold the 7x a little better now but only had this bow for a couple weeks.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

As Hornet noted, the 7x may be a little strong unless you're used to it. Personally I shoot a 7x or 8x for outdoors, but my sight bar isn't extended all the way out so it may not be quite that much in terms of magnification. I like my dot to cover about 1/2 to 2/3 of the spot -- I see less movement that way. Not sure I'd stick with the 1/32" peep size however. Once you get into the woods on a field course you may have problems seeing through that small of a hole, especially in overcast weather or heavy tree cover. I've had better luck with the 3/64" and know some you go to the 1/16" as well. For field I'd also lean towards not using a lens -- don't work the greatest when they get wet and sometimes have a tendency to cause left/right shifts in your impact points when you're shooting in various lighting conditions, more so than regular peep aperture anyways. Doesn't hurt really to have a slightly blurry sight picture, especially now that there are dots on the animal targets to aim at. Just put the blurry dot on the blurry target spot and let 'er rip .

My experiences anyways.............

And as far as arrows go, I'd definitely lean towards looking into the ACC's or the new ACG's. I think durability is better with these arrows for field where you'll be stacking 4 arrows into a single spot at distances like 15yd. Lightspeeds will work though. 3-28 ACC or 480 ACG approximately. Could possibly get by with the next lighter spine depending on the arrow length you're planning on using. My guess anyways.

>>------>


----------



## bklee (Jan 9, 2010)

I didn't think about the sight bar extension. I have mine all the way out but it is only a 6" bar. I think I am going to try the ACG and a 3/64 clarifier #1. Maybe a 4x with no clarifier and a 3/64 aperture next though.

Also thinking about the True Spot lens 6x but not sure if a 3/8 center or 1/4 center would be best.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

bklee said:


> I didn't think about the sight bar extension. I have mine all the way out but it is only a 6" bar. I think I am going to try the ACG and a 3/64 clarifier #1. Maybe a 4x with no clarifier and a 3/64 aperture next though.
> 
> Also thinking about the True Spot lens 6x but not sure if a 3/8 center or 1/4 center would be best.



For field I would say the 1/4 center would be a better choice, especially on a 6 inch bar. The longer shots on each target face the center dot looks pretty small so you will likely be centering the 5 ring, and a good portion of the 4 ring as well. 
I would shoot either blondestar, or pennysdad a PM for true spot recommendations. They both shoot a true spot lens for outdoors.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> For field I would say the 1/4 center would be a better choice, especially on a 6 inch bar. The longer shots on each target face the center dot looks pretty small so you will likely be centering the 5 ring, and a good portion of the 4 ring as well.
> I would shoot either blondestar, or pennysdad a PM for true spot recommendations. They both shoot a true spot lens for outdoors.


a 1/4" is GINORMOUS......

My #1 Clarifier and regular insert is 1/16".....it's plenty big for my setup. I have a #2 that is 3/32" or 1/8" and it is WAY TOO BIG for my scope and setup.

When I use a Fletcher peep for target I go with one in the 3/64" range. The 1/4" peeps are hunting peeps at best.....and I don't even use one that big then.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> a 1/4" is GINORMOUS......
> 
> My #1 Clarifier and regular insert is 1/16".....it's plenty big for my setup. I have a #2 that is 3/32" or 1/8" and it is WAY TOO BIG for my scope and setup.
> 
> When I use a Fletcher peep for target I go with one in the 3/64" range. The 1/4" peeps are hunting peeps at best.....and I don't even use one that big then.


My bad I'm typing stuff on here while I am serving strings, I meant I would go with the 3/8 center. even that is going to be big compared to some of the targets. Jay, and Lisa would be better at answering the truespot questions.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> My bad I'm typing stuff on here while I am serving strings, I meant I would go with the 3/8 center. even that is going to be big compared to some of the targets. Jay, and Lisa would be better at answering the truespot questions.


 3/8 is bigger yet. I think you meant 1/16. Always shot 3/64 true peep with long ata bows. Had to go up to 5/64 with this short dog (am35) I'm trying to shoot now.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

TNMAN said:


> 3/8 is bigger yet. I think you meant 1/16. Always shot 3/64 true peep with long ata bows. Had to go up to 5/64 with this short dog (am35) I'm trying to shoot now.


OK serving is finished.
I did mean the 1/4 not the 3/8 I should know better than try to post while I am working.
We are talking about true spot lenses not peep sights here. The OP asked about which center grind on the truespot lens would be the better choice for field 1/4 or 3/8. 
I would go with the 1/4 .


----------



## bklee (Jan 9, 2010)

BOWGOD said:


> OK serving is finished.
> I did mean the 1/4 not the 3/8 I should know better than try to post while I am working.
> We are talking about true spot lenses not peep sights here. The OP asked about which center grind on the truespot lens would be the better choice for field 1/4 or 3/8.
> I would go with the 1/4 .


Correct. I was asking about the center magnification on a true spot lens. I have 1/32" peep now but I am going to try a 3/64" peep to try and get a little more light in.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

First, I recommend you forget the clarifier unless you find it necessary. They are a hindrance (stealing light, distorting sight alignment if slightly twisted or covered with a little rain/water). Not too many ever use one. Even with my 70 year old eyes, the target is perfectly clear through any diopter size if a proper peep size is used. I also recommend you use the smallest diameter aperture possible. Get the Super Peep setup with the three smaller size apertures and you should do fine with any diopter scope.

With regard to scopes and lenses. I believe the Black Eagle (Sure-Loc) scope and lenses are the superior products. Second best is the Classic scope/lens setup, but Super Scope is also excellent. 

Depending upon your experience, use a smaller diopter lens initially to become familiar with shooting a powered lens. I suspect that a 6X lens for field is the average across the FSU board, but that might be a little much for a beginner. Personally, I don't feel like the 7X is in your best interest unless you have shot a lot with it and feel comfortable with it.

I like a dot for shooting field, setup just like CHPro recommends; however, if you would like to shoot an optic fiber, get a scope with a lens that can be drilled out for a large fiber (.060 or so) and add an LP Pro light to the system.

If you want to go with the very best in field arrows, CX Nano Pros are my choice with regard to potential accuracy. Best specs in straightness, weight consistency, and spine consistency. Otherwise, I might suggest the Medallion Pro or Maxima 3D Select as the best arrow shafts behind the Nano Pro at a more economical price. 

http://www.carbonexpressarrows.com/cms/content/target


----------

